# How to turn off Monitor



## Kero_1116 (Feb 20, 2004)

how do i turn off the monitor of my imac (graphite)

i can turn it off by using power management but sometimes i just want to turn it b clicking a button


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You can't. The only time the monitor is off on an iMac is if it's sleeping (pulsing orange) or if the iMac is off (no light).


----------



## Kero_1116 (Feb 20, 2004)

how come my imac is still operating when it's using power management in osx to shut off the monitor


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

AFAIK, there is no way to turn off the monitor itself manually, but yes in OS X, the monitor will shut off at a different time then it will go to sleep if you wish.

You may be able to find a utility of some sort that turns off the monitor on VersionTracker or MacUpdate.


----------



## Kero_1116 (Feb 20, 2004)

do u no what it is called?


----------

